# Boring Bars



## roadie33 (Feb 28, 2015)

I picked up 2 boring bars, and 10 End Mills and Reamers yesterday for  $20 at a local machine shop that is selling out a lot of surplus tooling. The only problem is I don't know what inserts to buy for the Boring Bars.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 28, 2015)

I can't make out the numbers but this link should get you close. http://www.carbidedepot.com/formulas-bb-d.htm


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 1, 2015)

I found what I need for the Valenite Bar. TNFM 22.010 RE  or  TNFM 221EL

I still don't know what the Kennametal one takes. Looks like I also need a shim for it also.
I believe the number is: S10-KTFPR2

Here is a better pic of the holder area.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 1, 2015)

KTFPR2 accepts TPG22_.


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks darkzero.
What about a shim? Any idea where to get it?


----------



## 18w (Mar 1, 2015)

roadie33 said:


> Thanks darkzero.
> What about a shim? Any idea where to get it?



One good possibility is to contact Curtis at lathe inserts.com. He is a ex kennametal rep and extremely knowledgeable and helpful.

Darrell


----------



## darkzero (Mar 1, 2015)

roadie33 said:


> Thanks darkzero.
> What about a shim? Any idea where to get it?



No idea. If you can find the datasheet it for it, I'm sure it would give you the shim p/n & you could search for it. I would assume MSC should have it.

As Darrell recommended, Curtis is an ex Kennametal rep, I'm sure he could help you too.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 1, 2015)

The cartridges I have that take TPG 222s don't have shims.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree ^^^^  If it used a shim it would have a threaded hole to hold the shim.


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 1, 2015)

What is the difference between TPG 221 and 222 ?


----------



## 18w (Mar 1, 2015)

The 221 has a nose radius of.016" and the 222 has a nose radius of .031"

Darrell


----------



## G MORSCH (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello guys:
I too worked for Kennametal for 35 years and know many of the nomenclatures off hand.  The "S10" indicates that bar is Steel and is 10/16ths diameter or  5/8".  "K" in older tooling means that the tool uses a Clamp only to hold the insert in place.  Current descriptions use a "C" for a Clamp only arrangement for B-Bars.  "T" indicates a triangular insert. "F" indicates that the tool has a "0"  degree lead to produce a flat bottom.  "P" indicates that the locating walls on the pocket are 11 degrees.  And "R" indicates Right Hand.  The "2" at the end indicates that the size of the triangular insert with 11 degree relief, is 2/8ths of an inch inscribed circle or 1/4"  Inscribed circle in the ANSI system is somewhat misleading in that the size is described by the largest circle that touches all of the insert's edges. 
The insert letters and numbers have meaning as well.  T-triangle, P-11 deg. relief/clearance angle, G ground to +/-.001 tol. on this size insert.  2/8" IC (1/4"), 2/16" thick (1/8"), 1, 2, 3 indicates the number of 1/64" at the corner radius.  Since these inserts are ground (G tolerance) they are often dead sharp IF they are uncoated or PVD coated.  If an insert is CVD coated it will not be dead sharp and most often will be an "M" tolerance insert.  "M" indicates +/-.002 IC 0n most small inserts, larger inserts will have greater tol.

Hopes this helps.
Best regards,  Gary


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank Gary. 
That helped a lot in what all the letters and numbers stand for.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, Gary, Thanks. I worked with those things for 25 years and had only a basic understanding,  I'd figured out the TPG 222, but beyond that it was all Greek.


----------



## bridgeportbj (Mar 2, 2015)

If you want HSS Arthur Warner Co. Talk Kevin . 
B.J.



















a


----------

